# iCal is out!



## didde (Sep 10, 2002)

.. www.apple.com.

check it out.

i'm blown away.


----------



## themacko (Sep 10, 2002)

Let's Get Rowdy!


----------



## twister (Sep 10, 2002)

Why do you have to register it?  Oh well.  

Twister


----------



## BBenve (Sep 10, 2002)

WOW...i cal .. i am totally happy...you know ...totally cool...yeah..like ...totally what i wanted...thank apple..you re toptally cool...



I am sorry if i was sarcastic...but.. I know we weren't supposed to expect anything...but...aren't you all guys getting excited just a little too much? come on...we saw ical 2 months ago...we knew how it was goign to be.... we got it today...nice...but ...hey it is only a calendar...

This is not the apple i used to knwo...INNOVATIVE..... why do we need an iCal?? well most likely cause Apple told us we needed one.... sure..it is a nice program...sure it is better than many others...but is not what i expected from apple....one entire Keynote to tell me ...how much i need ical?? and everyone seems to freak out for it???  ...i just don't get it....but....may be it is just me


----------



## themacko (Sep 10, 2002)

Don't be a turd.


----------



## BBenve (Sep 10, 2002)

Don't see why you have to be offensive and use such a word....(at least that word in my vocabulary means something offexnsive) bust still go out...be happy you got ical...YAYYYY a calendar...YAYYYY
may be next time we ll be all happy Apple released a new Calculator


----------



## boss hoggue (Sep 10, 2002)

Am I the only one to have the bad fortune of a consistent hang whenever I try to import my calendar data from Entourage?  iCal simply hangs with the File menu highlighted, requiring a force quit.


----------



## drustar (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BBenve _
> *
> 
> This is not the apple i used to know...INNOVATIVE..... why do we need an iCal?? well most likely cause Apple told us we needed one.... sure..it is a nice program...sure it is better than many others...but is not what i expected from apple....one entire Keynote to tell me ...how much i need ical?? and everyone seems to freak out for it???  ...i just don't get it....but....may be it is just me *



Well, to think about it - it's Apple's _own_ calendar. If you don't like it - no one asked you to download it. Besides, it would make a good 'Entourage' alternative.


----------



## boss hoggue (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boss hoggue _
> *Am I the only one to have the bad fortune of a consistent hang whenever I try to import my calendar data from Entourage?  iCal simply hangs with the File menu highlighted, requiring a force quit. *



UPDATE:  Apparently there is no "problem".  The import takes *20 minutes* on my PowerBook G4, and I don't even have a heavily scheduled calendar!!!  I can only imagine how long this would take on an older G3 machine.  Regardless, it is poor design for Apple to not include some sort of progress bar, even if not accurate, it would tell me that all was okay and that I just need to be patient.  The current design leads one to think the process has simply hanged.


----------



## hazmat (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BBenve _
> *may be next time we ll be all happy Apple released a new Calculator  *



I was. ;-)  What were they thinking with no % sign before?!?


----------



## gumse (Sep 10, 2002)

I like iCal a lot. Now my last reason to start classic to run Entourage-2001 is gone.
I will NEVER buy OfficeX, and probably never start classic again.

Some small issues, in Sweden we NEED week numbers, everyone says things like "well how about a meeting in week 49".

Also when you select that the weeks starts on mondays, the main view works ok, but the "mini-months" to the left still starts on sundays.
No big deal this IS 1.0 after all.

I have reported these minor glitches to Apple.

Now it's time to start testing the WebDAV stuff so that I can set up a local network variant of .mac for my clients.


----------



## bigbadbill (Sep 10, 2002)

I can't get it to run ... I installed it on my G4 and it unexpectedly quit, over and over, despite a reinstall, so I swithched to my iBook and got the same results. Anyone else having probs?


----------



## hazmat (Sep 10, 2002)

This is totally going out on a limb here, but anyone with problems by any chance running WindowShade X?  There have been some weird issues with Unsanity's software in 10.2.  I found a bug with FruitMenu as well.


----------



## bih (Sep 10, 2002)

Seriously, iPhoto and now this?  iTunes isn't as bad, but it does use an ungodly amount of my CPU.  What gives?


----------



## bigbadbill (Sep 10, 2002)

My G4 is running lots of things in the background (youpi key, stuffit magic menu, etc.) but my iBook has NOTHING but iTunes on it. I can't believe it won't run there. Real bummer!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2002)

Bah.  I'm not at home, so I can't test iCal out right now.    I'm on a school G4 with OS 9.2.2 installed.

Oh well.  I have that much to look forward to when I get home!    Go, Jaguar!


----------



## bigbadbill (Sep 10, 2002)

I found my problem:

The font HelveticaNeue.dfont was deleted from my system fonts ( 'cause it sucks!) and it is required to run iCal. I replaced it and all systems are go at this time (Thanks Fryke!)


----------



## fryke (Sep 10, 2002)

yeah, somebody moved my thread, bigbadbill... can you send it to fryke AT fryke.com please? i'm desperate... :/


----------



## AppleWatcher (Sep 10, 2002)

No I don't like iCal. 
I don't know why I should use it... So that I can see when it is my birthday?
Therefore I've got my paper agenda...
Why is the date 17 july on the icon? Why do you have to start the program before it changes into the real date? Neh, I don't like it.

Jaguar, iTunes, etc, it all rules but iCal...  

AppleWatcher


----------



## hazmat (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AppleWatcher _
> *
> Why is the date 17 july on the icon? Why do you have to start the program before it changes into the real date? Neh, I don't like it.
> *



Maybe because it would take up more resources than needed to show the date when you don't need it open?  The Clock.app only shows real time when it's running.


----------



## JimNoble (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *Why do you have to register it?  Oh well. *



How do you register it? I found "Register iCal" on the iCal menu, but what's the SKU for iCal?

What happens when you complete those forms?

Jim


----------



## hazmat (Sep 10, 2002)

Well I just put in "N/A" for the SKU and it worked.  What happens when you register?  You get a free year of Macworld!  Seriously!

So, one thing I am confused about.  To get notification for events, does iCal have to be open?  I set up an event with a notification and it let me close iCal with no warning.


----------



## Snyper M (Sep 10, 2002)

Well obviously the July 17th i for the first day of Macworld NY when iCal was announced...

And yeah it does seem ratehr slow, I find it a little tedious entering text data in the Info panel for events, takes a while to register changes.  They also need to work on the print out quality, it really doesn't do justice to the way iCal looks.  

Also for peopel complaining aobut not needing a calendar.  if you don't need it don't get it.  Personally I feel  if you're not in college or business or well invovled in thigns that require a schedule it obvsiouly won't be of much use.  I personally find it's a really easy way to keep track of my classes, my friends classes, easily spot conflicts and open times as well as keep other calendars organied.

Even if you personally don't need a calendar I feel Apple has gone out of their way to provide a library of many useful calendars you may be interested in.  http://www.apple.com/ical/library/

I'm sure many official and unofficial listings are sure to come in the future.  The program will mature as the iApps tend to do and it will be even more useful with iSync and the future .Mac developments.  That said, even without any future promise of feature additions iCal is a   decent calendar/organizer that is well worth the price.


EDIT: They do need to let us specify our own colors for events with the system colo chooser unless I'm missing that somewhere...


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2002)

Now that I've been using iCal for entering a bunch of stuff related to school, I can safely say that it's a pretty sweet program for being free.    Subscribed to a bunch of calenders and now I'm on top of the season premieres and Denver Broncos games.    A couple of things that bug me about it though...

-Speed.  This will probably be brought up a lot, but I can't believe how slow iCal is.  It seems very unresponsive.  It's probably because of my computer, though.  I think I'm due for an upgrade.  

-Being unable to change subscribed calenders.  I would really like to put in alerts for some things, such as the season premiere of Mad TV.  Unfortunately I cannot do this, and I think this could have been easily accomplished.

-Sort of buggy.  Like everything in a first release, it's kind of buggy, and it's the kind of bugs that could get on your nerves over time.  Like sometimes the Info window doesn't change when I make a new selection.  And the Info window doesn't change until I press Return after changing an event.  Oh well.  I guess we pay for being early adopters.  

Other than that, Apple has replaced Entourage on my machine with Mail, iCal, and Address Book.  It feels right when these features are separate, instead of jammed together in a slow package.    And you can edit your calender while scanning through your e-mail; something you can't do in Entourage.

Overall grade for iCal:  *A-.*

EDIT:  Fixed the all-important spelling of "Premiere."


----------



## Snowball (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> *-Speed.  This will probably be brought up a lot, but I can't believe how slow iCal is.  It seems very unresponsive.  It's probably because of my computer, though.  I think I'm due for an upgrade.
> *



Ha ha ha...you think your speed sucks eh? Try running any slightly processor intensive program (like iTunes) on a $3000 WallStreet G3 300 like mine which was promised to be able to run OS X fully - I get a 5 seconds spinning beachball of death with every app's 1st launch, about 1 second for 2nd launch and so on. It seems like the OS needs about 200 MHz to run itself, leaving me with 100 to run apps on.
I don't know how Apple made OS X's GUI so slow, but man running XP next to it on similar PC specs just blows me away. Is a third gen display system really worth it if the GUI speed suffers so much? XP ha a 2nd gen, and it just plain rocks in terms of speed! (prettiness is another story though...)


----------



## kenaroni (Sep 10, 2002)

Personally, I like iCal. Entourage is just too much bloat for my needs. -  Now does anybody know of a site that tells how to set up your own webdav server, so we don't have to cough up money to dot Mac just to share calendars? I spent most of a morning searching the web with Google, but everything I found was pretty technical (like http://www.webdav.org), or was Windows specific.


----------



## lonny (Sep 11, 2002)

Can you export calendars in html format?
Or is only "publishing" to .mac implemented?


----------



## Javintosh (Sep 11, 2002)

no HTML export from what I can see. I did notice that when you publish to another WebDAV server, the only way to see those calendars is to subscribe from iCal.

I hope that iCal has some sort of plug-in architecture like iPhoto.


----------

